# Well guys heres an update.



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I hunted a farmers land in Mora, MN. His land was fairly large and had what i would say a good coyote area. There was woodlands that entered into fields and more, but there was a few spots with woods on both sides and a field in the middle. Anyways I called but couldn't get anything. I couldnt afford the gas to drive and hour there and a hour back every time so i tried a local WMA and I also failed, lol. Anyways im not deterred and am focused on getting atleast 1 coyote before winter is out. My collection of callls are sceery cottontail distress(which i believe is the worst), Verminator Thumper open reed, and a primos double cottontail closed reed. If you guys have a particular call that works great and will make all the sounds that is needed please tell me. I want to make sure i have a call that will do the correct calls, just to make sure it is always operator failure. Thanks guys and im sure you all will post your number one favorite hand call! :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

like i said before . calling in the daytime in mn sucks. i've been doing it for many years and i still have a hard time. even when i know they are close by. it probably is'nt the sound your making, just that our coyotes here are wired diffently from out west. don't give up. if you can get 1 coyote per 25 stands, you'll be about average


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey at least you have a good area to call. Mora has a decent amount of coyotes. Like Bearhunter said, for some reason they are really hard to call here during the day. Full moon the 21st. That doesn't mean you can't try, but I would stick to last light.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think one call is any better than the next really. It comes down to what you have confidence in. Kind of like the superstition of wearing the same race day socks in a track meet or your same pregame meal before an athletic contest. With that said, I like the Crit R Call line and the Verminator calls. That is what I use the most I guess. They have worked for me so I just keep using them.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Whats your favorite call bear hunter, johnny? Also, What is this full-moon hunting... you hunt at night or what? All i know is my setup isnt top notch, I have a remmington model 7600 with a cheap tasco scope. I dont have any night lights or whatever they are called. Anyways im just looking for a good cotton tail distress call that will make the correct noises. what about red river bandit?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphin, your making it way harder than you need to. if you have the calls you mentioned, they should all work. i have a bunch of different kinds and found no one the best. just gotta get a coyote in the right mood. i think our minn. coyotes are liberal democrats. :bart: !!. very moody


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I am probably making it harder than it is, its just to me my calls dont sound that good, atleast if i were a coyote. I just need a particular name of 1 call i can get for christmas lmao. besides that all is good, But nobody responded to my ? about full moon hunting?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunting in the dark during a full moon. with snow on the ground and clear skys can be dinamite. shouldbe around dec.20th or so. get out and try it. will prolly be your best chance. your gun is big but should work fine. as long as it shoots accurate


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

this is when lights dont need to be used correct? yea i think ill give it a shot if im not to busy. I wear my snowboard jacket that is a tan camo and black sno pants hopefully thats good enough for camo. Bear, when you go out at night what time do you get to your fist calling spot? When we say night were talking after dark right? And the moon is supposed emmit enough light for a scope to be able to see a bit correct? I know i ask a ton of ?s but I have really no clue what im doing but im going to keep at it. Can you name just one of you calls in your cottontail distress collection?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know about the tan jacket and black pants. Maybe if you're in the shadows. Otherwise you better go with white camo dude.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea but that stuff is so damn expensive! What call is your favorite jonny? do you knwo of any cheap camo?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

It doesn't seem like snow camo is ever cheap. I like Dan Thompson calls, but you don't need to worry about anyone's favorite. Like a lot of the guys have said, most distress calls will work, just find one you're comfortable with.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswim

You keep asking so I'll answer. Put a Crit R Call Standard on your Christmas list. They are like 9 bucks. Trust me.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you sir! Christmas list, how long do i get one? I think the list thing stops after 16. Anyways i found out all about the full moon hunt and plan on trying it. Anyone know of cheap white camo suits?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thank you sir! Christmas list, how long do i get one? I think the list thing stops after 16. Anyways i found out all about the full moon hunt and plan on trying it. Anyone know of cheap white camo suits?


a white sheet with a hole cut for your head will work fine


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

is that a joke or all seriousness lol....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I would still need pants if you were serious about the sheet. but could someone link me a cheat camo suit in white? It wouldnt hurt to have one i guess so...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just buy some white coverups (uninsulated) to wear over your insulated stuff. I am sure it is way cheaper than all that snowboarding garb, so shouldn't give you sticker shock.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

alright sounds good, hopefully they fit over my baggy snow pants, Im sure there isnt a coverup jacket so ill have to fork it out for a jacket or just use the sheet idea. Im getting a crit r call standard. maybe these http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... 724999.uts how do they look? There is snow here... who knows what ill find for jackets, just hope for a cheap price.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup those kind of coverups is what I wear.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

how bout a jacket?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use the jacket coverup too.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i like my primos it seems pretty easy to use, second you might still need some light to see on a full moon through the scope depending on the cover, get a red lensed one if you do, they work beautifully, you can get the ones that snap on the scope for like 80 or 90 bucks and they shine 350 yards, dont get discouraged, nobody gets one everytime, maybe on the movies but thats becuase they wont show it, and books on coyote hunting are pretty good things to, they really help, certain time you get there doesn,t really matter, they can be called any time of day even though its best at dawn and dusk, you can probably find a chart that shows sunrise and sunset times in your area, figure on 20-30 minutes per stand


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

coyote_buster said:


> i like my primos it seems pretty easy to use, second you might still need some light to see on a full moon through the scope depending on the cover, get a red lensed one if you do, they work beautifully, you can get the ones that snap on the scope for like 80 or 90 bucks and they shine 350 yards, dont get discouraged, nobody gets one everytime, maybe on the movies but thats becuase they wont show it, and books on coyote hunting are pretty good things to, they really help, certain time you get there doesn,t really matter, they can be called any time of day even though its best at dawn and dusk, you can probably find a chart that shows sunrise and sunset times in your area, figure on 20-30 minutes per stand


We can't use scope lights here in Mn. unfortunately, so you pretty much have to go with a buddy if you want to use light. Ticks me off though because I have always wanted to try one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

lights are not allowed in my area unless you using a shot gun. What would going with a buddy help with a light... Hand held lights are the only kind allowed and you must use a shotgun.


----------



## 3807patriot (Nov 29, 2010)

Another cheap alternative for white camo is Army surplus white snow camo poncho from either a army surplus or sometimes Sportmans guide $10-15


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> What would going with a buddy help with a light..


Are you going to hold a light and shoot at the same time?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

yea i guess so, but that isnt a problem in minnesota as shining isnt legal unless you use a shotgun with no larger than number 4 bird shot.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow i just got an emai from a guy from the MN DNR but i dont think he knows what he is saying... He says at night nyou must use shotguns. Thats all he said after i had sent him a 2 paragraph!! WTF, I asked him to pass my email on as im sure hes wrong. The DNR would of clearly stated no rifles can be used at ngiht for coyote hunting, but all it says When using lights for hunting coyotes and other predators a shotgun must be used. But never does it say that u cant use a rifle without the use of lights. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you can use rifles at night with no lights


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

good because i was going to anyways... the odds of geting caught on private land are slim.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> good because i was going to anyways... the odds of geting caught on private land are slim.


Not so slim when you start posting stuff like that online. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh... Its legal anyways so im not worried :thumb: So fallguy you would agree that a critr call standard is your favorite coyote call? Another ? do coyotes and fox resond to jack rabbit calls whens its cottontail country? But i plan on getting the critr call but now i hear red howler calls are good also. I wish we could set up a poll on the best cotton tail distress call on the market. Im worried on which ones i should spend my money on.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> good because i was going to anyways... the odds of geting caught on private land are slim.


 bad answer Dolphin :eyeroll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

That jacket/pant combo may be part of your problem.Not the color,the noise.If its like some I've seen,it crackles with movement.A 'no-no' on still days or nights.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

duckp

You bring up some good points on the noise levels. Initially I wore Natural Gear snow camo coverups. They were 100% cotton. I loved the fit of them, but on cold days calling, driving in the pickup to the next stand, calling, etc. it didn't take long before my coverups were frozen into basically a suit of armor. And they were LOUD like that!

Now I wear some coverups from Cabelas (pure white) and they are 100% Polyester. They stay soft and flexible and quiet and do not collect water. The polyester version is more expensive than the cotton version but SO worth it.

I agree you want your clothes to stay quiet.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Fox and Coyote Night Hunting
A person hunting for coyote or fox from Jan. 1 to March 15 may
use an artificial handheld light under the following conditions:
• While on foot and not within a public right of way
• Using a shotgun
• Using a calling device
• Not within 200 feet of vehicle

Dolphin i see nothing about using no.4 bird shot im pretty sure theres no restriction on shot size. laws are pretty slack on coyotes in MN and i wouldnt go out with your rifle and a spot light. since it would be pretty easy for the DNR to spot. even on private land and after you posted it NoDak. Good luck hunting


----------

